# Close to Pulling the Trigger on Tune & Delete



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

i work in alberta, live in bc

will delete my cruze next year, have had zero emissions repairs so far, i have all 3 cels that the recalls are for, probably go in next week for them

someone on here said they lost lots of heat with the delete.

i dont understand why....my kenworth is deleted, heat is normal, my western stars for the years prior were deleted, heat was same before and after delete.


----------



## Cruze2.0TD (Feb 12, 2014)

boraz said:


> someone on here said they lost lots of heat with the delete.


I've seen that too. Obviously it wouldn't get as hot under there as when the car is doing a regen, but I would think under normal conditions it wouldn't have had much of a difference.

Also, somewhat on the heat topic, is there any benefit to heat wrapping the down pipe? I'm going to guess that if lots of heat has been lost with the delete, heat wrapping is probably unecessary, but figured it'd be worth asking.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Cruze2.0TD said:


> I've seen that too. Obviously it wouldn't get as hot under there as when the car is doing a regen, but I would think under normal conditions it wouldn't have had much of a difference.
> 
> Also, somewhat on the heat topic, is there any benefit to heat wrapping the down pipe? I'm going to guess that if lots of heat has been lost with the delete, heat wrapping is probably unecessary, but figured it'd be worth asking.


they said the car never gets up to heat

us up here in real winter need the heat


----------



## Cruze2.0TD (Feb 12, 2014)

boraz said:


> they said the car never gets up to heat
> 
> us up here in real winter need the heat


Yeah, that could definitely be an issue then. Would be curious to hear more from whoever that was. I know as is, mine won't really warm up in city driving in winter. Never really gets past the quarter mark on the coolant temperature gauge. Thankfully I've got heated underground parking, so at least the inside of the car will be warm on the way to work. On the way home, I'll likely just freeze as I park outside at work. That's pretty much the way it's been since I've owned the car though.


----------



## justin13703 (May 2, 2016)

The electric heater built into the hvac system has always done a good job for me. I wouldn’t imagine deleting making a difference as far as cabin heat because you could just use the electric heat. I think the problem is that no one knows how to use it right. The temp control knob has to be all the way to full hot, and don’t crank the fan to full blast. Put it at level two or three and it seems to do fine. If the temp control knob is even 1 click back from full heat, the electric heater won’t turn on.

As far as the egr plate, I think it’s just an aesthetics thing.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Cruze2.0TD said:


> Yeah, that could definitely be an issue then. Would be curious to hear more from whoever that was. I know as is, mine won't really warm up in city driving in winter. Never really gets past the quarter mark on the coolant temperature gauge. Thankfully I've got heated underground parking, so at least the inside of the car will be warm on the way to work. On the way home, I'll likely just freeze as I park outside at work. That's pretty much the way it's been since I've owned the car though.


mine goes to the tick before dead center for heat all year round, i dont remote start or idle long before driving away

even starting at -51 and 20 km drive to house


----------



## Cruze2.0TD (Feb 12, 2014)

justin13703 said:


> The electric heater built into the hvac system has always done a good job for me. I wouldn’t imagine deleting making a difference as far as cabin heat because you could just use the electric heat. I think the problem is that no one knows how to use it right. The temp control knob has to be all the way to full hot, and don’t crank the fan to full blast. Put it at level two or three and it seems to do fine. If the temp control knob is even 1 click back from full heat, the electric heater won’t turn on.
> 
> As far as the egr plate, I think it’s just an aesthetics thing.


I did know that with the heater that it has to be on the highest setting. Always have mine on the highest setting in the winter. Typically keep the fan speed down to one or two. I'm trying to remember now, but maybe mine only goes a quarter of the way up the coolant gauge if I have the fan on full speed. I think it does actually warm up to a tick below the middle mark in city driving if I leave the fan on setting one or two.

If the EGR plate is just for aesthetics, I think I'd be more likely to leave it. Not like I'm bring my Cruze to car shows and showing off under the hood.


----------



## Cruz15 (Mar 17, 2016)

With EGR off my car runs much colder and gets much better fuel mileage. In winter its night and day just use some cardboard and be done with it. Im not deleted.
In the summer it takes 5 - 10 times longer to warm up, winter longer. It creates alot less soot with EGR off. The oil stays clean a long time.


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

Cruz15 said:


> With EGR off my car runs much colder and gets much better fuel mileage. In winter its night and day just use some cardboard and be done with it. Im not deleted.
> In the summer it takes 5 - 10 times longer to warm up, winter longer. It creates alot less soot with EGR off. The oil stays clean a long time.


Interesting.. I have EGR unplugged on my Diesel truck... It gives me a permanent CEL P0405.. but I have an Ultragage and monitor for any other codes should they come in, and ignore the light. Better MPG with the EGR unplugged and no worries about a stuck open valve wiping out the turbo, which had happened to other Cummins owners. How did you disable EGR on your Cruze without a full delete? 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

Cruze2.0TD said:


> Yeah, that could definitely be an issue then. Would be curious to hear more from whoever that was. I know as is, mine won't really warm up in city driving in winter. Never really gets past the quarter mark on the coolant temperature gauge. Thankfully I've got heated underground parking, so at least the inside of the car will be warm on the way to work. On the way home, I'll likely just freeze as I park outside at work. That's pretty much the way it's been since I've owned the car though.


The cooling system is sized to accommodate cooling hot exhaust gas flow through the EGR, this is a considerable heat load on the cooling system. Remove EGR flow and now you have an abundance of capacity and minimal heat, which is typical for a diesel engine. It's why you see big rigs with their radiator covers in the winter. In my Cummins with no EGR flow it will not even open the thermostat, ever, even after a highway drive.. in mild temp and no trailer load.. the EGR adds consdirable heat to the coolant, without that it will be noticed.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## thebac (Jul 29, 2017)

EGR was the worst thing to add on a diesel, b/c diesel exhaust isnt just "gas". The amount of garbage that gets recycled into your intake is ridiculous. Eventually makes the engine run like crap.

You cannot remove/block the EGR on a modern vehicle without also retuning the ECM. 

My plan is to add a few Fleece parts come Christmas.


----------



## Cruze2.0TD (Feb 12, 2014)

So just to be clear, more so what I’m looking for is “is the EGR blocker plate necessary or with the delete tune is it completely unnecessary with no advantage accept aesthetics because the tune shuts off the EGR?”


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Th egr blocking plate is not necessary. Fleece doesn't even have it installed on their own cruze. The egr valve will remain closed on it's own when unplugged.

On bigger engines they can potentially be forced open but this doesn't seem to be an issue on the cruze.

I was the person who said the delete makes the cruze even more cold blooded. This is true. It will heat all the way up on the freeway and longer drives in the winter but around town it won't. I'm going to completely block off the radiator this winter.

The install is pretty easy in hindsight but takes longer the first time you do it. Take your time.

The only negative thing about the delete is it still shoots some raw fuel into the exhaust until the engine warms to heat up the dpf that's no longer there so it stinks more than it should on cold startup and cold economy could be better if that was shut off


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

People say the thermostat never opens in cold weather, then they say they're blocking the radiator airflow to prevent overcooling of the coolant the thermostat sends through the radiator. Is that a contradiction, or does too much coolant flow bypass the thermostat?


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

Taxman said:


> People say the thermostat never opens in cold weather, then they say they're blocking the radiator airflow to prevent overcooling of the coolant the thermostat sends through the radiator. Is that a contradiction, or does too much coolant flow bypass the thermostat?


The airflow through the radiator doesn't just cool the coolant, it directly air cools the Engine as well. Also a small amount of coolant flow continues even with a closed thermostat, particularly EGR cooler, heater, etc. Also most thermostats have a small bypass hole for some flow even when shut.. hope that helps clear it up.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

KpaxFAQ said:


> Th egr blocking plate is not necessary. Fleece doesn't even have it installed on their own cruze. The egr valve will remain closed on it's own when unplugged.
> 
> On bigger engines they can potentially be forced open but this doesn't seem to be an issue on the cruze.
> 
> ...


Very interesting. From what I have read the tune should eliminate ALL post injection events. From what you describe it seems you still have warm up post injection.. I didn't even realize that was something the car would do. Is it possible it's just running rich when cold? Gasoline cars run rich to warm up in what is called open loop, where the O2 sensor is not used to control mixture.. as a result high emmisions when cold.. perhaps that is it, and not post injection? 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Cruze2.0TD (Feb 12, 2014)

Just put in the order for the tune and delete. Not sure how long it'll take to ship. Also, I currently have a CEL on (what inspired me to start seriously considering the tune and delete in the first place). Scanned and it's P11A0 and P22FA. Should I take it in and have these dealt with prior to doing the tune and delete or will the tune and DPF delete fix these issues? I'm pretty sure it'll fix the P22FA as that's NOx sensor related. I can't find any information on P11A0 though.


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

Cruze2.0TD said:


> Just put in the order for the tune and delete. Not sure how long it'll take to ship. Also, I currently have a CEL on (what inspired me to start seriously considering the tune and delete in the first place). Scanned and it's P11A0 and P22FA. Should I take it in and have these dealt with prior to doing the tune and delete or will the tune and DPF delete fix these issues? I'm pretty sure it'll fix the P22FA as that's NOx sensor related. I can't find any information on P11A0 though.


Did you have the most recent recall? It would replace one of the NOx sensors.. 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Cruze2.0TD (Feb 12, 2014)

MRO1791 said:


> Did you have the most recent recall? It would replace one of the NOx sensors..
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


I haven't gotten the most recent recall done yet. 

Anyone have any info on the P11A0 and can anyone confirm if the tune and delete will make the P22FA go away or should I take it in prior to doing the tune and delete?


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Cruze2.0TD said:


> I haven't gotten the most recent recall done yet.
> 
> Anyone have any info on the P11A0 and can anyone confirm if the tune and delete will make the P22FA go away or should I take it in prior to doing the tune and delete?


the delete/tune eliminates emissions codes, thats the point of it

reprograms is to think every sensor is reporting properly


----------



## Cruze2.0TD (Feb 12, 2014)

boraz said:


> the delete/tune eliminates emissions codes, thats the point of it
> 
> reprograms is to think every sensor is reporting properly


Thats what I figured for the P22FA code, but I cant find anything on the P11A0. I’m wondering if they’re potentially related though. I’m just not going t worry about it though. I shut them both off a few days ago and they haven’t come back haha. So now I’m just waiting for the tune and downpipe to come in.


----------



## AlbertaDiesel (Aug 30, 2017)

So with the exchange rate what did the kit end up costing? I'm considering getting one also.


----------



## Cruze2.0TD (Feb 12, 2014)

AlbertaDiesel said:


> So with the exchange rate what did the kit end up costing? I'm considering getting one also.


For the tune and downpipe it was about $1700 Canadian.


----------



## Cruze2.0TD (Feb 12, 2014)

Just checked my credit card statement to confirm. It was $1709.22 Canadian. That's the cost for the tune, downpipe, and shipping. No EGR blocker plate. I ordered it from http://www.xtremediesel.com. Their all in pricing seemed to be the best.


----------



## AlbertaDiesel (Aug 30, 2017)

Now I need to convince the Boss that I need this!


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Cruze2.0TD said:


> Just checked my credit card statement to confirm. It was $1709.22 Canadian. That's the cost for the tune, downpipe, and shipping. No EGR blocker plate. I ordered it from http://www.xtremediesel.com. Their all in pricing seemed to be the best.


shipping thru who?

ups usually has border surprise $$$


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Cruze2.0TD said:


> Just checked my credit card statement to confirm. It was $1709.22 Canadian. That's the cost for the tune, downpipe, and shipping. No EGR blocker plate. I ordered it from http://www.xtremediesel.com. Their all in pricing seemed to be the best.


theres 4 tunes

i cant see which one is the delete tune?...they all say factory emissions intact or will cause more regens


----------



## Cruze2.0TD (Feb 12, 2014)

boraz said:


> shipping thru who?
> 
> ups usually has border surprise $$$


It was UPS so I might have a border surprise then. Guess I'll find out soon enough. haha



boraz said:


> theres 4 tunes
> 
> i cant see which one is the delete tune?...they all say factory emissions intact or will cause more regens


The one for $999 is the delete tune. It's titled as OZ Tuner OZ-AC-CRZ-LUZ-SE EFILIVE AUTOCAL WITH SPECIAL EDITION TUNING. The descriptions for them are all kind of vague, but I spoke to one of the people there through the chat tool and they confirmed that this is the correct one. None of the websites seem to come out and say "this is the tune you need with the deletes" in the description.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Cruze2.0TD said:


> It was UPS so I might have a border surprise then. Guess I'll find out soon enough. haha
> 
> 
> 
> The one for $999 is the delete tune. It's titled as OZ Tuner OZ-AC-CRZ-LUZ-SE EFILIVE AUTOCAL WITH SPECIAL EDITION TUNING. The descriptions for them are all kind of vague, but I spoke to one of the people there through the chat tool and they confirmed that this is the correct one. None of the websites seem to come out and say "this is the tune you need with the deletes" in the description.


yeah they usually say race tune....thx


----------



## Cruze2.0TD (Feb 12, 2014)

Parts just arrived!  Should be installed by the end of this weekend. The "surprise" charge was $160.76. So all in I'm now at $1869.98. Also, kind of funny, the check engine light came back on last night. It's apparently decided it needs one last hurrah before the car is tuned and deleted. lol. P22FA and P11A0 again.


----------



## J-Cruze14 (Aug 2, 2014)

I as well pulled the trigger, and mine showed up on my doorstep today. Can't wait to get this installed!


----------



## J-Cruze14 (Aug 2, 2014)

Just finished my install. Everything went great. Fought the turbo v-clamp for a bit but finally got it to pop. I also cleaned the MAP sensor while I was in there and also the Throttle Valve assy. Which made it real easy to disconnect the cable from the throttle valve. Quick test drive and it definitely has more power and quick shifts. Now to put some miles on it. Good luck with your install Cruze2.0TD


----------



## Cruze2.0TD (Feb 12, 2014)

Finished my install last night. Took a bit longer than expected. I thought I had the heatshield completely unbolted, but couldn't get it off. Turns out some of those bolts are really well hidden. The bracket that holds the DPF in place is a huge pain to get off of the engine block. I sat under the car while my dad direct me where to move the socket. An air ratchet would've also made life easier as I could only get about a quarter turn at a time, but it's all in there now. Unplugging the throttle valve was not an easy task either. Car drives great, smells like a diesel should, and from outside sounds noticeably better too. Had some issues getting the tune to load at first, but got it on there. 

I do have an issue though. Prior to installing the tune and downpipe, everything worked fine. After I installed the downpipe and tune, my air conditioning has stopped working. Has anyone else ever seen or heard of this happening? The light comes on that says the AC is on and it comes on in the screen and says its on, but it doesn't blow any cold air. I completely at a loss as to why this would be. The only thing I can think is that the tune changed something so that when the button is pressed, it's thinking its on, but doesn't actually tell the AC compressor to turn on. I tried reflashing it back to stock and then putting the tune back in there, but no luck. Any suggestions? I've sent an e-mail to XDP as well. Hoping they can help.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

Did you disturb any wires while wrestling with the DPF?
If you unplug the cooling fan, the A/C won't work. 
Some compressors (I have no idea if this applies to a diesel Cruze) have tachometers, and if they don't spin at the expected speed the computer shuts them off to save the drive belt.


----------



## Cruze2.0TD (Feb 12, 2014)

Taxman said:


> Did you disturb any wires while wrestling with the DPF?
> If you unplug the cooling fan, the A/C won't work.
> Some compressors (I have no idea if this applies to a diesel Cruze) have tachometers, and if they don't spin at the expected speed the computer shuts them off to save the drive belt.



Good suggestion! I will take a look and see if I disturbed any wires. On the bright side, without a DPF there, it’s a lot easier to look amd see what’s connected and what isn’t. Haha


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Cruze2.0TD said:


> Parts just arrived!  Should be installed by the end of this weekend. The "surprise" charge was $160.76. So all in I'm now at $1869.98. Also, kind of funny, the check engine light came back on last night. It's apparently decided it needs one last hurrah before the car is tuned and deleted. lol. P22FA and P11A0 again.


gotta love UPS

i always ask shipper if theyll go usps instead, some do, some dont.

never get a surprise charge with usps.


----------



## BDRiskey (Feb 28, 2017)

Thanks for the info guys. Keep us posted on your mpg results and driving experience after the delete. I am really considering this as soon as my warranty is over.


----------



## Cruze2.0TD (Feb 12, 2014)

So I'll wait until like a month or so before doing a full review on the tune & delete, but here are some first impressions.
-Off the line the car has so much better throttle response. It's not instant, but if you floor it, it's like a half second delay now and under normal acceleration the throttle response actually feels linear. Stock, I could pretty much floor it at a light and back off before the car even responded to the fact it was floored.
-The top end pull doesn't feel much different. I haven't tried doing a hard pull and manually shifting it, but letting it shift itself it still feels the same from 4,000 - 4,600 rpm as it did before.
-The mid range is much improved. It had a strong midrange before, now it's an absolute beast in the mid range.
-The transmission isn't any more or less quirky than before. It's more so just a different type of quirky now. I'm not even sure how to quite describe it, but I'll attempt to. It's like when it shifts gears the torque converter locks up faster after the shift. It makes it feel like it almost has an extra gear that it shifts into very quickly. 
-Now for my absolute favourite part of the tune and delete and I can't believe more people haven't mentioned it, IT SOUNDS SO GOOD NOW! Like it's not like starting up a cammed V8 or anything, but compared to stock where it sounded like a coffee percolator, it actually sounds good now. Like it has almost a slight rumble to it. Only noticeable from the outside, which is kind of nice too, but it sounds good. 
-And the last thing, as to be expected, it stinks like a diesel now. I had said this previously, but just feel it should be emphasized because if you're looking at a tune and delete and don't like the way diesels smell, this probably isn't a good mod for you. Obviously in the car it doesn't stink, but it's very noticeable outside. Last night I started it and the wind was blowing and I got a good wiff of diesel from about 30 feet away. 
-I don't have any fuel economy numbers to report yet. I've only drive about 100 km's with the tune and delete. It does seem better than before though. My current commute is heavy city driving so I was only getting about 9.5L/100km (25 mpg) before the tune and delete.


----------



## gregbonat (Apr 5, 2014)

I pulled that trigger tonite for delete kit. I've spent thousands on this GM emissions crap. After having another $600 bill that still did not fix the problem I'm not driving car until I put this delete in Can't drive it anyway since it is going into limp mode. Rather spend the other $4-500 they will want to replace reductant def heater kit toward getting rid of this and future problems w emissions


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Cruze2.0TD said:


> So I'll wait until like a month or so before doing a full review on the tune & delete, but here are some first impressions.
> -Off the line the car has so much better throttle response. It's not instant, but if you floor it, it's like a half second delay now and under normal acceleration the throttle response actually feels linear. Stock, I could pretty much floor it at a light and back off before the car even responded to the fact it was floored.
> -The top end pull doesn't feel much different. I haven't tried doing a hard pull and manually shifting it, but letting it shift itself it still feels the same from 4,000 - 4,600 rpm as it did before.
> -The mid range is much improved. It had a strong midrange before, now it's an absolute beast in the mid range.
> ...


waiting to hear aboot the heat in the coming weeks of cold weather.


----------



## AlbertaDiesel (Aug 30, 2017)

Hey Cruze2.0TD - any luck with your AC? Also I'm curious - did you remove the DEF tank from the trunk?


----------



## AlbertaDiesel (Aug 30, 2017)

boraz said:


> waiting to hear aboot the heat in the coming weeks of cold weather.


Ya me too. I'm stock and already I notice this thing takes a while to warm up. It's barely below freezing and I'm thinking about putting on some sort of winter front. I have always had to run one on my Duramax.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

AlbertaDiesel said:


> Ya me too. I'm stock and already I notice this thing takes a while to warm up. It's barely below freezing and I'm thinking about putting on some sort of winter front. I have always had to run one on my Duramax.


its colder than my gas vehicles (xj and miata) which are known to have great heat, soon.

that said, zero issues with the stock heat of the ctd, i never remote start, and never idle more than couple minutes (because of the emissions) i scrape and go.

the electric heat is sufficient to defog until real heat comes on, and i can take off my gloves.

i wont be pleased if the heat gets worse.....but dont see how a winter front will help, the shutters are already closed at startup


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

It’s getting colder in Indy, mine takes slightly longer to heat up but mine sits in the garage, so the garage isn’t much colder but still seems little longer to warm up to normal operating temps


----------



## Cruze2.0TD (Feb 12, 2014)

AlbertaDiesel said:


> Hey Cruze2.0TD - any luck with your AC? Also I'm curious - did you remove the DEF tank from the trunk?


No luck with the AC yet. I haven't had a chance to jack the car back up and look underneath, but from up top all the connections look fine. I'm thinking I'll go through and test the fuses too, but need to buy a fuse tester. What I might do is just ask that Fountain Tire takes a look at it when it's having the winter tires put on. I know the guy who owns Fountain Tire in St. Albert, so he'd probably fix it for a fairly low cost. My other attempt to fix it is going to be disconnecting the negative battery cable, waiting a bit, and reconnecting it. I'm doubting that will fix it, but sometimes the solution is the simple most overlooked solution. 

I Havent removed the DEF tank. I don’t really want to get rid of it in case I need it again at some point amd have nowhere to store it if I take it out.


----------



## Cruze2.0TD (Feb 12, 2014)

Well, figured out my AC issue. When I took the DPF out, it must’ve caught the connection for the compressor and broke it. I tried to fix it last night, but I think the clip that holds the connection together is going to have to be replaced (might even need the harness for it replaced). I’m going to get it looked at while I have my winter tires put on. Hopefully it’s not too much to fix.


----------



## oldestof11 (Apr 3, 2016)

Cruze2.0TD said:


> Well, figured out my AC issue. When I took the DPF out, it must’ve caught the connection for the compressor and broke it. I tried to fix it last night, but I think the clip that holds the connection together is going to have to be replaced (might even need the harness for it replaced). I’m going to get it looked at while I have my winter tires put on. Hopefully it’s not too much to fix.


Same thing happened with mine. The male piece broke in half. Happened when the vac lines caught as I was lowering the DPF. I yanked on it a bit and it fell straight on to the connector.


----------



## starspangled6.0 (Apr 16, 2016)

Great write up so far. I was also averaging 25 MPG in the city, and then it went into the low 30's after the delete.

It does take forever to warm up here in Minnesota, but that's to be expected with the surgery the engine has had. I'm coming up on 1 year and 20K miles with the delete, and not a single issue to report. 

Also, for anyone who's going to be doing the delete in the future- I never unplugged the throttle valve during the installation, and it never caused an issue.


----------



## Cruze2.0TD (Feb 12, 2014)

oldestof11 said:


> Same thing happened with mine. The male piece broke in half. Happened when the vac lines caught as I was lowering the DPF. I yanked on it a bit and it fell straight on to the connector.


Did you end up fixing it yourself or having to take it in? Mine goes in on Thursday to have the winter tires put on and they're going to look at the connection at that point. 

Also, bit of an update. I did a short highway trip yesterday. It was probably about 150 km's. I still haven't put the underbody shield back on (figured I'd leave it off until the AC was fixed), the tires are a bit low on air (have dropped a bit since it has gotten cold and I haven't filled them up as I'm having the winters put on soon), and I average about 120 - 130 km/h for most of the drive. I reset the trip before I left and when I got back, I had averaged about 5.2L/100km. So on the highway, the car now seems to be getting the same fuel economy not driving efficiently as it was before when I tried to drive efficiently (think my best ever was 5L/100km and that was driving with the cruise set at 100 km/h the whole time).


----------



## TX CTD (Oct 24, 2014)

That sounds about right for that speed on flat ground. I get about 42mpg on long trips and i tend to keep the speed between 75 and 80mph. 

We’ve been following the busses home from fotball games this fall and with some judicious coasting and speeds no more than 60mph I set the 50 mile record to 60mpg. Normaly those trips for me would be in the mid to upper 40’s. 

Don’t forget the mpg gain is noticable, but not spectacular, its a lot more fun to drive until you get to highway speeds and then its just about like its always been which is a wondeful highway cruser.


----------

